# dream catcher



## Isoniahtar

What would the proper translation of "dream catcher" be in Romanian? If there is none, what's the correct plural? dream catchere or dream catcheruri sounds really stinky to me...  Thanks...  Sonia


----------



## Trisia

No idea, really.

The movie "Dreamcatcher" was translated as "Talismanul viselor" . That might help.


----------



## Isoniahtar

hmm, I didn't think of that... still it sounds a bit weird. For now I just italicized it in the Romanian text and left it in English. Or I could use prinzător de vise, that would be funny XD


----------



## o.h.

What do you think about "vânător de vise"?


----------

